# Half price ferry tickets on the Rhine



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Not sure if this is well known but over 60's can get half-price ferry tickets on KD ferries (and maybe others?) on Monday and Fridays. 

Just bring your passport or drivers licence

These ferries run up and down the Rhine stopping at the wonderful villages/towns along the way.

David


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

*Rhine.*

Thanks, must remember that. I've always fancied a Rhine cruise.
tuk-tuk.


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

*Rhine.*

Thanks, must remember that. I've always fancied a Rhine cruise.
tuk-tuk.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> These ferries run up and down the Rhine stopping at the wonderful villages/towns along the way.


Isn't that what we can do with our motorhomes though-along the banks anyway


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmmmmm. Well nearly everyone on this Stellplatz thought it was a good idea today!

David


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

*rhine*

Have a break and give your partner a treat,--The evening cruises (with meal) are very romantic. Went twice in 3 days in Colone.
tuk-tuk


----------

